# CA Finishing (open Tutorial)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure where this topic belongs.... I am interested in improving my own technique whilst showing newer members what the CA finish is. Firstly I have watched Nathans video on CA finishing a slingshot literally 100 times! I will link it at the bottom of this topic. A while ago Chad (Quarterinmynose) sent me my secret Santa slingshot and from that point on I have been obsessing with CA finish.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24658-santa-quarterinmynose-bcluxor/

I was just amazed with how "deep" and glass like the finish was! In principle the CA finish seems quite forgiving just apply thin layers liberally until you have a well coated slingshot. Ii have always had mixed results (probably due to the fact I keep changing my methods) ranging from an end finish that is "glossy" to today's effort that has that true "glass" look. I took the two examples below because as far as I can remember I applied the finish the same way with one key difference initial sanding!

Note this is difficult to photograph!









The above was my Osage Orange sent to me by lostmarbles, I have gone back to this fork several times with each improving (I believe) on the last. I sanded through to 600 grit on this fork and got a nice smooth finish then just layered 6/7 layers of CA. After the CA set I went on with 400 grit wet paper and smoothed out the finish before again going back to 600 grit and tidying up. After i have the finish smooth I head to my white block cleaner and the Dremmel polishing wheel to get that shine from the CA. This attempt came out "dull plastic".











The above is today's labor! This is my closest attempt yet to replicating Quarterinmynose' perfection, I took my pre CA sanding right up to 2000 grit this run and the wood even before application of the CA felt like plastic the Aluminium was also mirror shiny. I applied 5/6 thin layers of CA which seemingly took the sanding pre application backward the whole slingshot "dulled" up. The magic began this time round when I began tidying with wet 1220 grit. Immediately I could see the CA "smoothing" after working my way back to 2000 I could see my face on the surface of the Zebrano! My questions are how do I replicate today's results back on the Osage natural? Is it a case of going back to sanding and re application of the CA at higher girt levels? Secondly are there any short cuts to this process I am sure I must have been sanding for around 3 hours straight today!

Please can the "regular" users of CA let me and the community in on the trade secrets to the flawless CA finish because when done correct it is the most impressive sight!

Nathans Video tutorial,


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I'm no expert but I have had some good results from CA finishes . Firstly do what you did Ben and sand your frame to a nice finish and then the key thing (well I think anyway) is lots and lots of layers of CA applied exactly how Nathan shows ,the more the better . Then simply flatten out the CA with 400 paper then wet sand through to 2500 grit ,higher if you have it . Also I've heard you can buff with chrome polish for a really nice shine but I've never tried this . Finishing touch for me is a buff with wax . 
Couple of real nice looking frames there Ben btw  I would say if you build up more layers on the Osage one you would get it looking how you want it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i can't help with the process but wanted to tell you those shooters are amazing


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've only tried one , sanded upto 1200 then after applying and flattening with 1200 i used Duaglit silver polish and Bingo glass like finish.

Nick


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are indeed some sharp lookin' shooters you have there Ben.

I basically just learned from Nathan's video.

When I do one, I will sand the frame to 400~600 grit. I don't see the point going any further because you are about to slather glue all over the thing.

I generally go 10 coats* bare minimum*. In this case, more is better. I am a bit paranoid about sanding through on a corner or edge. Even though this is pretty easily fixed, it really ticks me off.

Depending on how bad the clumps and runs of CA are I will start 120 or 220 to knock the nasty bits off. I really hate even mentioning 120 because it seems so easy to screw things up with it. I would rather spends loads of time with a higher grit and not have to start over because I got impatient.

By the time you are done with the 320 it should already be smooth as a silk.....just... on the hazy side.

I wet sand 400 and 600. I have wet sanded all the way out to 2500 before, but I think it is really fairly pointless if your gonna hit it with the buffing wheel anyhow. At 600 you should be able to give it a bit of a hand rub, hold it in the light and see the shine just barely concealed.

And that brings up a fair point, the buff. I have a cotton buffing wheel mounted on a variable speed bench grinder. I just put some of the white compound on the wheel and give it a light touch. This is where it goes glass In a matter of seconds. And the variable speed really doesn't matter. You can buff it going full throttle, just be gentle. If you don't have a grinder find someone who does and ask to use it. The buffing wheels are cheap.

In my opinion it's mostly about

1. Plenty of coats of CA

2. Sanding to perfection. Not really incredibly super fine grits, just putting each grit to its full potential.

3. The right buff.

CA is the finish I both love and hate the most. It can give such killer results, but it is loads of work(sanding, sanding and more sanding).

I have some pics of one in the pre-buff stage I will try and get posted later, along with one sanded all the way out to 2500 compared to one sanded out to 600.

I hope this helped in some way.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

These are some crappy cell phone pics of one I did for Btoon in the pre buff stage. This may be a poor example because I am pretty sure this is sanded out to 2500 grit at this point. This was my first CA finish and I was pretty nervous so I went overkill in every way. This was 23 coats I'm pretty sure. I took these because I was really amazed at the shine it already had, after just sanding.









after buffing.









This one was only out to 600, same buffing treatment. I really don't see a difference between 2500 and 600. This was 18 coats, I'm pretty sure. I did sand through the CA at one point on this, at the top point of the swell, it cleaned up nicely with reapplication and sanding.

I guess what I'm saying is: buffers/grinders with buffing wheels are stinkin' awesome!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> toon's pre buff.jpg toon's pre buff2.jpg
> 
> These are some crappy cell phone pics of one I did for Btoon in the pre buff stage. This may be a poor example because I am pretty sure this is sanded out to 2500 grit at this point. This was my first CA finish and I was pretty nervous so I went overkill in every way. This was 23 coats I'm pretty sure. I took these because I was really amazed at the shine it already had, after just sanding.
> 
> ...


Dude. That is the nicest, most beautiful slingshot in my collection. 20something coats of CA... Epic. I swear it's like you dunked the thing in resin. Ill throw a pic up when I get home in the morning. You're the man Chad.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Super information there Chad! CA is very forgiving\easy to do... If you have the patience! Thing I have noticed regards to the sanding through is that I find it difficult to tell sometimes if I am back to timber... I sand with firm pressure I don't know how I get away with not having pits and patches all over the frame, it just seems to me the CA evens out all over....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Quarterinmynose's CA masterpiece.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Quarterinmynose's CA masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I think this is another case of grit number confusion. Grits numbers that start a P or F are used in europe. Not the same as the ansi ones used in the states. I've posted a conversion table in another thread a while back.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well here is my latest effort... Following the advice from Chad this is the result!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang. Nice one mate. Did you find a buffer to use?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

No not yet  after final wet grit I let the frname "settle" then just buff by hand to the slick surface.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks dang good man, and look on the bright side, after all that sanding and buffing you should be able to crush rocks with your bare hands!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

This isn't a tip on technique but very useful nonetheless. It's getting cold in Minnesota and working outside will not be comfortable. Luckily many of us have a "fume hood" in our house. just stand in front of your range hood and the CA fumes will get sucked out of your house. I've done this several times and it works great.


----------

